# Suspension Noise from my Chevy Cruze



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

justmike said:


> I don't have a squeak coming from the front suspension but there is a creak groan sort of sound from the right front area when I back out of the drive first thing in the morning when the car is cold.


it IS from the suspension. from what you detailed, there is a TSB for this issue and your dealer will fix it


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> it IS from the suspension. from what you detailed, there is a TSB for this issue and your dealer will fix it


Thanks. That's excactly what I have noticed as well when I turn the wheel backing out of the drive first thing in the morning.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

justmike said:


> I don't have a squeak coming from the front suspension but there is a creak groan sort of sound from the right front area when I back out of the drive first thing in the morning when the car is cold.


how do you know that its not the suspension? im with shawn. im sure this is the problem that was documented on the tsb. bring it back to your dealership and they should be able to take care of that right away.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be getting in touch with my dealership about that noise this week. Thanks for that info. I'll let you know what it sounds like after the servicing


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So my dealership phones me this morning to see how I am enjoying the car. "I'm lovin' it!" I said. I mentioned the TSB on the suspension and she told me that they just got the info and that in all probability Chevy will be sending me a letter. So I will be booking my appointment for next week.


----------



## srbaker (Dec 6, 2010)

*Update on noises*

My Cruze is now at the dealer. The noise in the front end may or may not be the previously mentioned TSB. They ran my VIN and said they did it before I took delivery so either they didn't do it right or it is something else. I suspect this will be an ongoing issue. The noise in the steering wheel has a TSB as well. Something to do with a clockspring or something. The bottom line is they have to take the bloody steering wheel off to correct it. I hope they get it lined back up right. I have only had the car a week now and they are already tearing it apart. The driving/fog light kit as well as the mud guard kit came in so I told them to install everything for free due to the hassles with the car already and they agreed. I am not feeling " Like a Rock". My first GM since '84 and I am quickly losing that new car euphoria.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

srbaker said:


> My Cruze is now at the dealer. The noise in the front end may or may not be the previously mentioned TSB. They ran my VIN and said they did it before I took delivery so either they didn't do it right or it is something else. I suspect this will be an ongoing issue. The noise in the steering wheel has a TSB as well. Something to do with a clockspring or something. The bottom line is they have to take the bloody steering wheel off to correct it. I hope they get it lined back up right. I have only had the car a week now and they are already tearing it apart. The driving/fog light kit as well as the mud guard kit came in so I told them to install everything for free due to the hassles with the car already and they agreed. I am not feeling* " Like a Rock".* My first GM since '84 and I am quickly losing that new car euphoria.


Their slogan is now "Chevy Runs Deep" 
Sorry, had to do it.

I think you're getting upset over nothing. You can't buy a first run car less than 4 weeks after it hits dealers and expect it to 100% fine for the entire life. GM is fixing all the problems ASAP.. I would be worried if they DIDN'T release TSB's as that woudl mean they're ignoring the Cruze drivers, they have a lot riding on this car and want to get it right.


----------



## srbaker (Dec 6, 2010)

*Update on Service*

The dealer called for me to pick up my car. They did not fix the steering wheel because they don't have the part. They did install my light kit and mud guards for free but damaged the bumper putting it back on the car.
I refused to take the car back. They tried to say the car was like that. I brought the manager and the salesperson out to look at it when the mechanic finally admitted there was a problem putting the bumper back on the car. I did not drive the car so do not know if they fixed the noise in the suspension. To top it all off when I opened the drivers door it was all dirty inside and there was grease on the steering wheel. Remember I only picked the car up a week ago brand new. I do not know how they will fix the bumper other than replace it with one from another black car. But then I risk a variation in color. I told them if they paint the car I do not want it back and will either insist on another car or my money back.
So be very cautious buying a car from McCurdy's in Trenton Ontario Canada. At this point I am severely regretting returning to GM.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience. I hope you're on the phone with regional reps right now to voice your opinion about that dealer. 

Replacing the fascia, you won't risk a color variance since the car is new, if it had 40k+ miles then I'd be worried


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

srbaker said:


> My Cruze is now at the dealer. The noise in the front end may or may not be the previously mentioned TSB. They ran my VIN and said they did it before I took delivery so either they didn't do it right or it is something else. I suspect this will be an ongoing issue. The noise in the steering wheel has a TSB as well. Something to do with a clockspring or something. The bottom line is they have to take the bloody steering wheel off to correct it. I hope they get it lined back up right. I have only had the car a week now and they are already tearing it apart. The driving/fog light kit as well as the mud guard kit came in so I told them to install everything for free due to the hassles with the car already and they agreed. I am not feeling " Like a Rock". My first GM since '84 and I am quickly losing that new car euphoria.


just wondering what the tsb number was for the steering wheel..as you were the first to mention this type of tsb


----------



## srbaker (Dec 6, 2010)

*I'm Done*

Hi People, I am done here on the Cruze forum. Anthing else I post is just going to be negative rants and that is hardly constructive. Thanks for the TSB Info and the reply to my comments. I hope you all have better luck with your car than I have.


----------



## srbaker (Dec 6, 2010)

*Final Outcome on My Cruze and Farewell!!!*

As I mentioned the dealership damaged my car while it was in their shop.
The damage is not repairable without replacing the bumper. I told them that is unacceptable on a car that is now 11 days old(3 of those days spent in the shop).They offered to order me another car or null and void the deal and refund my money 100%.
Considering the incompetence of this dealers service department, the rising TSB's on the car and my now overall poor impression of GM I have elected to take a full refund.
Within 2 days of ownership my Cruze developed 2 of the TSB's ,right front suspension noise and steering wheel noise. The steering wheel noise as mentioned requires the removal of the steering wheel. I found out from the service manager that my VIN showed the suspension fix had already been performed yet the car exhibited the noise. It is my opinion that this issue will be ongoing in the Cruze. I mentioned in a previous post that the car seemed to stumble a couple of times upshifting but dismissed it as possibly my error. I have now found out it was in fact the car and that they have to perform another TSB with respect to the computer programming.Since I am taking a refund employees have been a little more forthcoming with respect to the car as they will never see me again. The look I got when I asked how many of the Cruze's they sold have been in the shop spoke volumes. I did not like what I saw in that look and am glad I am getting my money back. This has been my personal experience with the Cruze and GM. Hopefully all of you who have purchased the Cruze enjoy long uneventful ownership. For me I doubt I will ever darken the doors of a GM dealership any time in the near future. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience srbaker. I think in your situation I would have let them replace the bumper and fix the other issues and if it didn't come out all perfect in the end I THEN would have demanded a refund. But I would at least have given them a chance to fix it. But that's just me. You have every right to take them up on the refund choice they gave you. Good luck with your next car I hope it goes better for you. I am one of the lucky ones and I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Silly Wabbit (Dec 8, 2010)

sedanman said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad experience srbaker. I think in your situation I would have let them replace the bumper and fix the other issues and if it didn't come out all perfect in the end I THEN would have demanded a refund. But I would at least have given them a chance to fix it. But that's just me. You have every right to take them up on the refund choice they gave you. Good luck with your next car I hope it goes better for you. I am one of the lucky ones and I'm very happy with mine.


I totally agree. I feel that srbaker is discouraged because of dealership and not GM as a whole. I must admit that the rising TSBs are a concern for me but as long as you have a stand up dealership that backs you up then it shouldn't be a problem. All new cars will have problem and GM is issuing TSBs for the problems because they acknowledge them then I personally dont see why the Cruze is no go. There's just me tho. I'm a little bias cuz I love this car


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm with you silly. It would take a whole lot of TSB's to make me second guess my choice of car. And as long as the dealership is on the ball with informing me about any that come up I am not going to worry.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"...SERVICE..." comes in many styles, but the one that stands in front of you and shakes your hand as the keys are handed back to you is the one that makes the MOST impact, because it's personal, has a face and a name, and lives in your home town.

...that's *why* GM, as a corporation, catches our anger when things go badly, because they tend to be little more than a _"...press one for English..."_ and _"...please wait..."_ automated 'voice' on the other end of an endless telephone call waiting queue.

...to paraphrase a popular polical saying that GM dealerships often struggle with: _"...it's the PEOPLE, stupid."_


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I had this issue surface this morning BIG TIME! It was 25 degrees in North Texas this morning and the Cruze sounded like a 20 year old car. But, it really sounded like the power steering making noise v.s. the suspension, as it made the noise sitting still while turning the wheel. It is going in tomorrow. This is not acceptable for a two month old car.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear Cruze brothers,

I had the car may.2009 as 1.6gasoline engine in Turkey.
many of us(cruze owners) has complain about suspension noise.
The service replaced front shock absorbers three times,
noise still coming, especially from front right.
I found out the first problem is caliper pin problems.
While breake pads wear after 2-3000mile caliper starts move and you can 
here the caliper noise, you can try by hand caliper move
when you lift the car.
I produce new kind pins, the one kind noice overed.
But another noise feel exactly now after caliper noise removed.
The noise comes from shock absorber.
I found that, shock absorber bumper makes the noise.
This week I will remove it myself, if it needs I will design new parts for it.
F.... GM designers.
Another big problem was about IAT sensor location.
It makes false data for engine ecu. It needs to move out from engine room.


----------



## Roushclctr (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze, great car so far, almost 2K miles. I too have experienced the "creeking" sound at the wheels. I called my dealer and they are NOT aware of any TSB's, period. Judging from these forums that I just read, it is a relatively simple fix. Hey listen, could you put yourselve's in the shoes of Porsche owner's and finding out that your brand new 911 has engine/IMS failures, after shelling out a hefty $100K? And then, to boot, Porsche NOT standing behind the product? ---- happens!
I will take a small TSB now & then!


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

We passed 1.5 year with cruzes here.
there are many complain about suspension noise since 2009
GM still havent found solution yet.
GM dont care feedback of the first users of cruzes.
And started the produce the same car without modification in USA.
It is unbeliaveble, how to do this mistake,
even monkeys smile to this


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Targus said:


> We passed 1.5 year with cruzes here.
> there are many complain about suspension noise since 2009
> GM still havent found solution yet.
> GM dont care feedback of the first users of cruzes.
> ...


suspension noise has been fixed in the US, some simple (silicone?) fix


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> suspension noise has been fixed in the US, some simple (silicone?) fix


 So...what happens when this silicone spray wears off? Back to the design flaw?


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> suspension noise has been fixed in the US, some simple (silicone?) fix



I dont think so;
there are three reason about noise coming from suspension, especially front.
1) Noise is comes from breake calipers, at the begining very low, after 5K mile (breake pad wears) the noise comes from calipers, beacuse of caliper pins.
2) Noise comes shock absorber-spring system, service couldn't fixed it, but I will try silicon spray that TSB issue. But I am not sure will work or not.
3) Shock absorber cap (joint) system has false on top, it is not fixed the body, it moves up and down(5-10mm). If you check carefully will see this.While lifting the car , and pls check the cap moves down and after 10mm moves down you see it will touch the chasis and stop.

sorry for my english


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

My noise is coming back. Only when it's cold I can hear it again, it sounds like grinding gears this time but it's coming from the passenger wheel - same place it was before the fix

It's not as bad but it's there. We'll see if it persists


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> My noise is coming back. Only when it's cold I can hear it again, it sounds like grinding gears this time but it's coming from the passenger wheel - same place it was before the fix
> 
> It's not as bad but it's there. We'll see if it persists


Not surprised considering the "fix" is a spray.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lets see if this is really the New GM. The Cobalt had defective parts from 2005-now. They never, ever, remanufactured them, just kept replacing the defective parts with the same defective part.
My front end still feels like crap even after having parts replaced.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Targus said:


> And started the produce the same car without modification in USA.


How do you know they are building without modification? The rear end in the USA model is a Z link. Is not that unique to the USA????


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...but, isn't the Watts Z-link just a "bolt-on" assemblage that attaches to the _existing_ rear wheel suspension, hence it's ability to be eliminated on the ECO models?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, isn't the Watts Z-link just a "bolt-on" assemblage that attaches to the _existing_ rear wheel suspension, hence it's ability to be eliminated on the ECO models?


Yes, and yes, the ECO is Z-less


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, isn't the Watts Z-link just a "bolt-on" assemblage that attaches to the _existing_ rear wheel suspension, hence it's ability to be eliminated on the ECO models?


And I thought (always room to be wrong ) that Z-link was used in North America only???? Maybe the noise is a suspension specific issue not found in NA??? Just speculating


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the more I learn about our *global* Cruze's, the more they seem to be _different_ in _more_ ways than just Imperial versus Metric (wink,wink)!


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Cruze brothers,

Dont worry, all cruze are same all around the world except engine.
Here is the thread about suspension noise subject at below link.
pls use google translate from turkish to english.
you can understand about the sus.noise is cruze specific problem...

Cruze Grubu Bölümü | Forumlar - Türkiye Chevrolet Kulübü


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Targus said:


> Cruze brothers,
> 
> Dont worry, all cruze are same all around the world except engine.
> Here is the thread about suspension noise subject at below link.
> ...


Not really 
We have a Z-Link rear suspension only in the US as well as some other changes


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

It does not matter,
wait some and after sold many cruze cars,
we will see how many complain about suspension noise...


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone mentioned the "old GM". While I'm very impressed with my Cruze and what GM has done in a very short time period, has the company really changed? I've spent quality time at some very aggressive and inovative companies. Now I work and an older firm. The problem I have with them? There is a TON of old school rhetoric and BS going on, even thought the rest of the industry is killing us. This said, do you think GM will really change, or FOrd, or Chrysler for that matter. Spend some time in executive board rooms and you will know the answer. 

GM, and for that matter, all the OEMs right now, are desperate to survive. They will do anything and everything to do so. We get to pay the price for their indiscretions, especially with parts. If anyone has ever spent time in the board room of a manufacturing company, you know what I mean. Until this stops, we get what we get.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...short & simple answer: NO.

...read this NYT op-ed article: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/02/opinion/02brooks.html?_r=3


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Cruze Issues*

Reading this thread and several others like it, does NOT give one confidence to run out and buy a Cruze. Some of you are VERY forgiving for problems that people are experiencing weeks/months after ownership of a NEW car. New meaning model year and NOT a recently "hatched" model never seen before! When Chevy says this car has been tested for *FOUR MILLION* miles, how stupid does that make GM look when all these annoying problems pop up so soon after driving off the dealer's lot? There should be NO suspension noise or shifting problems period!

To me it says, same old, same old! For YEARS I have been saying that those Detroit executives need to get OUT of their ivory towers and get into the REAL world, with the REAL people and the REAL dealers and see what is REALLY going on! Granted some dealers go above and beyond and others should have their GM license YANKED! Did you know that when you use "live talk" at the GM site, it's people at IBM that you are talking to! Say what? WHY not GM people? Why- because they don't know how to handle "customer service"! An IBM person does? The way an IBM person can look up information that you ask them, why can't a GM hiree do the same? A GM employee should have more allegiance- no?

I was all set to get a red Cruze LTZ RS within the next few months when my Malibu lease is up, but not after reading these forums. When a car is new, all I want to go to the dealer for is an oil/filter change and tire rotation. Once they start pulling things apart you end up with other problems or things not put together right or scratches that were not there before you went to the dealer. So many dealers don't take pride in what they do. In this economy, you would think that a dealer would be happy that people even have money to buy a new car and be thankful that they don't spend more days twiddling their thumbs waiting for customers to come in. 

People read these forums and take MORE interest in what REAL people have to say about a car in day to day use MORE than some car magazine road test or award! I say GM better get with it fast or the old days will come roaring back with a vengeance with NO BAIL OUTS this time!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ya hit the proverbial _"nail-on-the-head"_ -- are you a carpenter by any chance?

...in a world of facts, opinions, and heated arguments, some people still adhere to _"...if you can't say anything good, say nothing at all..."_ mantra; however, no matter how 'mum' those people remain, there will always be those who run through the streets yelling _"..the GM sky is falling, the GM sky is falling..."_

...some of us bought our Cruzes knowing that "global" GM Cruze owners were having problems, but we optimistically (nievely?) 'hoped' all those problems had been "fixed" somewhere during those 4-million-miles of global testing before _our_ Cruze actually made its arrival as a "Made-in-USA" product -- apparently not so.

...the task now becomes one of _accepting_ GM's _less than steller_ star product or buying foreign -- which I, personally avoid -- which is just one (of vastly many) solutions.

...I now relinquish to *soap-box* to _somebody_ else.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...ya hit the proverbial _"nail-on-the-head"_ -- are you a carpenter by any chance?
> 
> ...in a world of facts, opinions, and heated arguments, some people still adhere to _"...if you can't say anything good, say nothing at all..."_ mantra; however, no matter how 'mum' those people remain, there will always be those who run through the streets yelling _"..the GM sky is falling, the GM sky is falling..."_
> 
> ...


It's like they just DON'T GET IT! I just want to know what the **** they checked in those 4 million miles! Were they done in a lab? That would explain everything.

I think for too long people have been quiet. NOW, it's time to stand up and tell them we're not going to take it anymore! Say what you want about those "other" car companies across the sea, but I cannot see them bringing a car here, that has been in another country for years, and having problems like this.

I e-mailed Chevy about these concerns, but never heard a word back! I can't even believe that they read these forums. Evidently there are more people here who accept these things and are willing to keep going back to the dealer for "fixes". So, GM sees the Cruze selling, so they just keep on doing what they're doing until the next model comes along. I don't happen to be that kind of person who wants to spend my free time at the dealer.

These problems upset me even more because right now I have $3,000 in GM money to put down on a car by the end of this month. However, that's NOT happening right now. Maybe I'll wait for Buick to start building their red Regals with the 2012 model in Oshawa or wait until later in the year for the Buick Verano. I have another car to drive once my Malibu is turned in, so I'm not going to jump in right now even though I am chomping at the bit for a new car!

I guess we just have to sit back and wait until the bugs are all worked out. I just hope it's not going to take another 4 million miles!


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

who care mod. at rear axle?
the problem is ; noise coming from front suspension.
they are same all around the world.
1.kalipers makes noise
2.shock absorbers makes noise


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I honestly don't think the NA Cruze has that many problems (granted it is still very new). However, one thing everyone needs to remember is that most people who join forums, join for the reason of finding answers - most likely to problems they are having. To base your opinion on problems a few users on a forum are having isn't quite adequate to me IMO. There are so many more users out there who are perfectly happy with their car and have no need to join forums. The Cruze has gained many reputable awards and although there are a couple of flaws we can agree on right now I think that if you ask most Cruze owners how they feel about their car and most of them will agree that they are completely satisfied.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Everyone defence the cruze new brand of GM.
Meanwhile GM sell low quality cruze's all around the world except US?
IS in it?
What kind a strategy is that?
GM needs whole world customers to survive instead of only domestic sale....

Cruze&owners are newbie at US now, 
just need to wait for experience about it.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

racer114 said:


> Someone mentioned the "old GM". While I'm very impressed with my Cruze and what GM has done in a very short time period, has the company really changed?


The Volt,Cruze, Equinox, Traverse, etc. All those models were in development long before GM ever had to consider bail outs and bankruptcies. A car company cannot design, develop, and produce a car in that short amount of time. It takes years. My point is, the "better" cars that GM has right now are a result of trajectory that started before the new GM.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*My opinion*



FanDamNCSU said:


> I honestly don't think the NA Cruze has that many problems (granted it is still very new). However, one thing everyone needs to remember is that most people who join forums, join for the reason of finding answers - most likely to problems they are having. To base your opinion on problems a few users on a forum are having isn't quite adequate to me IMO. There are so many more users out there who are perfectly happy with their car and have no need to join forums. The Cruze has gained many reputable awards and although there are a couple of flaws we can agree on right now I think that if you ask most Cruze owners how they feel about their car and most of them will agree that they are completely satisfied.


First off, I joined the forum to learn about the Cruze in everyday life. I was not looking to find any answers to problems. I also think that many people join these forums because of a common interest and not necessarily to find an answer to a problem.

Secondly, WHY do people keep saying that this car is very new? New to the US, but NOT new as in JUST created! *FOUR MILLION* miles of testing should show something besides just PR!

Awards mean nothing. It's REAL LIFE, everyday use that means more to me than ANY award. I am sure that there are a ton of Cruze owners who are very happy. I'm just saying that the problems that some people are experiencing should NOT be there in the first place!

I probably would have already ordered my red LTZ RS Cruze by now to make use of my $3,000 GM award money, but I'm holding off right now until the "kinks" are worked out of this "new" model!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does anybody remember the old automotive-buyers' advice: "_Never buy the first production cars, cars made on Mondays, or cars made during strikes."?_


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I probably would have already ordered my red LTZ RS Cruze by now to make use of my $3,000 GM award money, but I'm holding off right now until the "kinks" are worked out of this "new" model!


Cripes, a few folks report a problem which during the test drive I never heard?? Not save 3K because of "noise"? Buy a Mazda 2, so noisy they can hide any "defect" using background noise of the base car.

Rolls Royce said that folks complained their cars were so quiet that they did not like the noise of the analog clock in the cabin."Tick, tick, tick.." You can never lose for winning.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Cripes, a few folks report a problem which during the test drive I never heard?? Not save 3K because of "noise"? Buy a Mazda 2, so noisy they can hide any "defect" using background noise of the base car.
> 
> Rolls Royce said that folks complained their cars were so quiet that they did not like the noise of the analog clock in the cabin."Tick, tick, tick.." You can never lose for winning.


Different strokes for different folks---I guess.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my money "paid" for everything on the brand new car to be perfect, and when things aren't they come under the warrantee to make it right.

...but, when that fails, there's the "Lemon Laws" which tend to get their attention--eventually.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...my money "paid" for everything on the brand new car to be perfect, and when things aren't they come under the warrantee to make it right.
> 
> ...but, when that fails, there's the "Lemon Laws" which tend to get their attention--eventually.


You are soooo right.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...my money "paid" for everything on the brand new car to be perfect, and when things aren't they come under the warrantee to make it right.
> 
> ...but, when that fails, there's the "Lemon Laws" which tend to get their attention--eventually.


You are 100% right, BUT do you want to go through all that crap with a brand new car? Not me!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I also had suspension noise from my cruze, took it in yesterday and just picked it up and sort of joy rided it.  No more noise, they really took their time at this dealer took apart the suspension and found two things when i get home i will post the invoice that says what they did. Maybe this will help you guys.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

iKermit said:


> I also had suspension noise from my cruze, took it in yesterday and just picked it up and sort of joy rided it.  No more noise, they really took their time at this dealer took apart the suspension and found two things when i get home i will post the invoice that says what they did. Maybe this will help you guys.


...yes, "Thanks," we'd certainly appreciate knowing just *what* they actually did to fix/solve the problem(s).


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I also had suspension noise from my cruze, took it in yesterday and just picked it up and sort of joy rided it.  No more noise, they really took their time at this dealer took apart the suspension and found two things when i get home i will post the invoice that says what they did. Maybe this will help you guys.


thx, wondering this....


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I also had suspension noise from my cruze, took it in yesterday and just picked it up and sort of joy rided it.  No more noise, they really took their time at this dealer took apart the suspension and found two things when i get home i will post the invoice that says what they did. Maybe this will help you guys.



Share the information! We love you man


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And i quote

A:"Customer states when puts into gear hears a creek under left rear of car

CAUSE: Insulator out of place; Seat and/or insulator, rear spring upper and lower right replace"

B:"Customer states while driving around hears a creaking noise from under car

CAUSE: Loose pad clip found front pads retaining clip loose"

C: "Customer sates every time brake is released makes a loud creek noise 
Cause: See line B" 

After they did this, i hear no creek nor any suspension noises.. I drove it back home and i heard nothing but asphalt. Hope this helps...

EDIT: According to serviceman, they also added silicone to the shocks/springs because they saw it was in need of some.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> After they did this, i hear no creek nor any suspension noises.. I drove it back home and i heard nothing but asphalt. Hope this helps...


Good information!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Just talked to my GM Dealer and he said that GM has released a new oil/lubricant to combat the creaking suspension noise. He told me that they had not yet received the new oil but will give me a call when it comes in.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I got mine done the other day and no more noise. What will be interesting is to see how long the lubrication lasts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

justmike said:


> I got mine done the other day and no more noise. What will be interesting is to see how long the *lubrication lasts*.


...sorta like the fact that* KY-Jelly*™ is not a _one-time_ application either?


----------

